# Alaska spider?



## proper_tea (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright, so next week I will be going to Alaska for a much needed vacation.  Anyone know what kind of spiders I can expect to find there?  I love true spiders of all kinds, they don't have to be big and hairy... but what is there of interest in Alaska?


----------



## What (Jul 18, 2008)

Go fishing. They have some amazing stuff out there.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 18, 2008)

like fishing fishing... like catching fish... or like... go look around 'cause there are cool spiders...

I'm a former vegan, still vegetarian (of 13 years)... so fishing is kinda out of the question, and my traveling partners are also veggies...

but if there are cool spiders that you know of... that's another story.


----------



## crpy (Jul 18, 2008)

This site shows some Alaska, allot of Thomisidae, Arenea spp. Lycosids.

outdoors.webshots.com/album/49750433FiIawd


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 18, 2008)

sweet... so there might be hobo spiders, huh?


----------



## crpy (Jul 18, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> sweet... so there might be hobo spiders, huh?


I would not doubt it cause there are Teganaria there, man Id love to go, I'm jealous


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've always wanted to go, and I sent an e-mail to a friend in Seattle the other day saying I wanted to visit her, and she was like "cool, but I'll be in Alaska... come visit me there."

Let me tell you though... the flight cost a pretty penny.


----------



## crpy (Jul 18, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> Yeah, I've always wanted to go, and I sent an e-mail to a friend in Seattle the other day saying I wanted to visit her, and she was like "cool, but I'll be in Alaska... come visit me there."
> 
> Let me tell you though... the flight cost a pretty penny.


I think I might have an "in" with somebody with Alaska Fish and Wildlife ,maybe go that angle.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 18, 2008)

That would be sweet...


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 18, 2008)

i hope you have a good turn out up there
post pix if you can 

BTW, TEA, i am originally from Chester which is not too far from Philly


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been to chester... that's where Crozer hospital is, right?


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 18, 2008)

that would be currect, i was born at that hospital
man i hadn't been there in years
from what i was told by my family still living up there, Chester isn't the same as i remembered it


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 20, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> I'm a former vegan, still vegetarian (of 13 years)... so fishing is kinda out of the question, and my traveling partners are also veggies...
> 
> .


no body is perfect ...


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 20, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> no body is perfect ...


Actually, I plan on making an exception when I cook and eat your spiders.

BTW, last spring I took a half broken down GS750L from New Orleans to Austin and back.  Texas is beautiful.  Made the return trip in one shot with my front left fork spewing fluid.


----------



## jeff1962 (Jul 28, 2008)

I live up here, the local selection of spiders is pretty..... ? BORING ! Most of what is on that website you posted is in my back yard.

   But as they say, to each his own. As far as were to look ? Its not real hard to find wilderness up here just get a map, pick a trail and have at it. One thing I can assure you, the scenery will far surpass your bug hunt !  

 If you need any advice on trails to hike shoot me a PM I can suggest quite a few.


----------



## edesign (Jul 28, 2008)

I lived in central Alaska for 18 years...plenty of wolf spiders (not nearly as large as they get down here though), "garden" spiders, probably some hobos but I doubt you'll see them out fishing, supposedly brown recluse but I never saw one, and possibly "ogre-faced" spiders. I swear I saw one while fishing at a lake SE of Delta Junction (used to live there) called Lake George.

Oh...and bring plenty of mosquito repellent (sp?), you MAY need it  I have yet to find mosquitos as bad anywhere else as some of the lakes/ponds/marshes in central Alaska. Louisiana swamps and marshes? hahahaha...please...pale in comparison, believe it or not. What's worse is the no-see-ums...little gnats that go right through mosquito netting.

Where exactly are you going? Alaska is a huge state...to say you're going there is like saying you're going to the Lower 48 (the contiguous United States). The northern edge to the south central area (Anchorage) is like comparing North Dakota's northern border to Louisiana's souther border...and the lateral range, multiple times that


----------



## ThistleWind (Jul 30, 2008)

edesign said:


> I lived in central Alaska for 18 years...plenty of wolf spiders (not nearly as large as they get down here though), "garden" spiders, probably some hobos but I doubt you'll see them out fishing, supposedly brown recluse but I never saw one, and possibly "ogre-faced" spiders. I swear I saw one while fishing at a lake SE of Delta Junction (used to live there) called Lake George.
> 
> Oh...and bring plenty of mosquito repellent (sp?), you MAY need it  I have yet to find mosquitos as bad anywhere else as some of the lakes/ponds/marshes in central Alaska. Louisiana swamps and marshes? hahahaha...please...pale in comparison, believe it or not. What's worse is the no-see-ums...little gnats that go right through mosquito netting.
> 
> Where exactly are you going? Alaska is a huge state...to say you're going there is like saying you're going to the Lower 48 (the contiguous United States). The northern edge to the south central area (Anchorage) is like comparing North Dakota's northern border to Louisiana's souther border...and the lateral range, multiple times that


I live in Delta Junction. Small world, eh?

To the OP: You're a vegetarian and you are coming to Alaska? Alright, just don't tell anyone. 

It's a very wet summer. It's been raining almost every day here in Delta. I've seen some spiders though. I ran into a fat hobo spider on my way to the basement doing laundry. Felt something smack the top of my head and when I looked back, he was trying to regain his composure dangling from his web. Other than that, I just find house spiders in my bathtub. Fed one of them to my Chilean rose. Alaska is not the place for spiders.. as it's too cold for most of the year (gets down to -60 for a week or two in the winter here in Delta).


----------



## edesign (Jul 30, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> I live in Delta Junction. Small world, eh?


Talk about! This is the last place I would have expected to run in to someone from Delta Jct. lol

How long have you lived there?


----------



## ThistleWind (Jul 31, 2008)

edesign said:


> Talk about! This is the last place I would have expected to run in to someone from Delta Jct. lol
> 
> How long have you lived there?


I know it. Delta Junction is so small... I've lived here since '02. I went to DHS for my last two years of school, worked at IGA for a while and then got a job at Ft. Greely working for Chugach. What about you?

And I've never even met anybody in Alaska who collects or had even one spider. The Delta Junction Library has a Chilean rose... and the poor thing is in bad shape. It's entire water dish is covered with cotton balls and its hide is a shoe box with a door cut into it.


----------



## edesign (Jul 31, 2008)

Check your PM's...I don't want to drag the thread too OT although it seems to have run its course.


----------

